

Gallup whistleblower gets $1.9 million - mathattack
http://money.cnn.com/2013/07/15/news/companies/gallup-whistleblower/index.html?iid=HP_River

======
mathattack
I guess this whole "You have an oath to your employer" thing isn't so valid
when it's the government who has been wronged.

